# Help! Soap display problem!



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

This is the deal:

we have our soap in a store in a big city. Before, I have always sold in small stores, and display was not a big issue- 
At this store the competition is all bar soaps, easy for the employees to deal with, and we have a variety of bars and molded soap. It makes it too much work for the employees- pricing them, putting them out, etc. 

I can: chuck the molded soaps, only send bars too- which is fine but the molded soaps are beautiful. No pics, but here are 2 others- both bars...

















these are the two latest curing. 

Display is everything here- what would you do? I was thinking of a basket, with the molded soaps in cellophane bags tied with rafia-

answering my own question- in case anyone else is with this situation- went to you tube and saw several displays, and for the molded soaps they were just about all in cellophane, in baskets or other containers according to size. One you tube had a display that looked like a tiered lazy susan for their molded soaps- super neat for added height. 
I wonder if it is worth it working with a store...... but it is good for business when you live in a tiny town in the boonies....


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I think they would be cute displayed in a small galvanized tub filled with excelsior. Your soap is very pretty!


----------

